# Destroyers for sale



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Anyone want to buy a destroyer? 4 type 22's up for grabs.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-21009533

Never been raced or rallied, one careful owner.


----------



## valvanuz (Feb 4, 2012)

Any idea of the annual fuel bill? (Pint)


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Astronomical i should think Valvanuz


----------



## Union Jack (Jul 22, 2009)

*Anyone want to buy a destroyer? 4 type 22's up for grabs.*

I think Billyboy may be teasing us here .... and not too sure about the "one careful owner" either!

Jack


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

I have a buyer in Somalia that would like to acquire one.


----------



## alan ward (Jul 20, 2009)

What colour are they?


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Sell them to the Argies then we can sink them.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

As i recall, most of the sinking was the other way back in '82.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Why buy second hand when these three are unused......................

http://www.naval-technology.com/projects/nakhoda/

Brought to Barrow in 2007 and still here.


----------



## 5036 (Jan 23, 2006)

sparkie2182 said:


> Why buy second hand when these three are unused......................
> 
> http://www.naval-technology.com/projects/nakhoda/
> 
> Brought to Barrow in 2007 and still here.


I remember these doing trials, they were really noisy, not a stealth option.


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Do you need a firearms licence ?


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

andysk said:


> Do you need a firearms licence ?


Depends what state your in - I believe in Texas they can be classed as leisure craft


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Satanic Mechanic said:


> Depends what state your in - I believe in Texas they can be classed as leisure craft


Does leisure include pleasure ?


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

of course - you could use them for say game fishing, long distance big game hunting, 4th of July fireworks displays - very constitutional


----------



## doyll (Mar 9, 2007)

I thought they were for duck and goose hunting.


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

I was coming to that - they also have Sea Wolf


----------



## Supergoods (Nov 25, 2007)

Satanic Mechanic said:


> Depends what state your in - I believe in Texas they can be classed as leisure craft


We have the Admirals to command the texas Navy.
There is an honarary title "Admiral of the Texas Navy" granted by the governor for service, AKA Fund Raising.
Ian


----------



## Alistair94 (Jan 16, 2006)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-21326309


----------



## Boatman25 (May 17, 2010)

I thought they were Frigates


----------

